# spring plowing



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

one of the dryist winter we've had in a long time, Things are starting to grow already. Still plowing though, Horse manure not snow. Use my Farmall "H" for the big stuff and my atv for the small areas.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have done this before they plow dirt good. I have plowed sand with mine also. I plowed my beach at my camp. I have also leveled dirt with it. nice quad by the way


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

EaTmYtailpipes, This is were your back blade would shine.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

We did something similiar this weekend

More like a spring cleanup


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

dan67;777039 said:


> EaTmYtailpipes, This is were your back blade would shine.


ya it would lol. i havent used it in awhile because I cant ride trails with it on because the toplink moves too much


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

im glad winter is gone tell about dec or so. i did pretty good ploing snow this yr. but the last month has been crap. if we got snow it melted in a day or so. plus it would almost be dry. then it snow again and make it all mud. i got a chance to put differnt spring on my home made plow a while back but it still was to trippy. so i added another. seemed to help. i got board this last week and where i have my wheeler stored i used my plow to grade the storage shed drive. since it was all rutted up. it did a fair job, but i have a home built 3pt pull behind system that works alot better on gravel. better hight control and dont leave waves. my plow would dig in and take more than needed and make a mound. but after a bit i got it under cintrol. id like to take my plow off and put it away. but after the road restrictions go off in mid may i have a driveway to grade and spread gravel on. the atv plow would work great for moving it. and the pull behind grader and box scraper will work great for shaping it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have to find a category 0 york rake. then i will be set


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

chuckraduenz;777080 said:


> im glad winter is gone tell about dec or so. i did pretty good ploing snow this yr. but the last month has been crap. if we got snow it melted in a day or so. plus it would almost be dry. then it snow again and make it all mud. i got a chance to put differnt spring on my home made plow a while back but it still was to trippy. so i added another. seemed to help. i got board this last week and where i have my wheeler stored i used my plow to grade the storage shed drive. since it was all rutted up. it did a fair job, but i have a home built 3pt pull behind system that works alot better on gravel. better hight control and dont leave waves. my plow would dig in and take more than needed and make a mound. but after a bit i got it under cintrol. id like to take my plow off and put it away. but after the road restrictions go off in mid may i have a driveway to grade and spread gravel on. the atv plow would work great for moving it. and the pull behind grader and box scraper will work great for shaping it.


That is kinda neat

Looks like it was built with a huge Erector set


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

cretebaby;777146 said:


> That is kinda neat
> 
> Looks like it was built with a huge Erector set


ya it does lol. mine are set and ready for the next ride within the next couple weeks.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

chuckraduenz, I like what you did. Were did you get the steel? I'am going to try something like that,


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

lol. haha. it was free, and it works....... least if i break somethin i can go to the store to buy replacment erector set parts. lmao...................................! ill ask the clerk if they have any 15ft straight erector set pieces?......



dan67;777250 said:


> chuckraduenz, I like what you did. Were did you get the steel? I'am going to try something like that,


they were origanly about 12' long if i rember. but back when i was a kid. i lived on a farm that had an old chickin coupe. the steel with all the holes was barn cleaner track that hung from the roof for the crap tank then got rolled out side to dump. i had a a few pieces. but i dont rember what happen to it all. works pretty good. if i need to add somethin theres bound to be a hole that i can bolt it to. i wish i could find a few more pieces.

WISH I WAS A KID AGAIN!!!!


----------

